# Protektoren im Sommer?



## Bunnyhopser (21. März 2002)

Fahrt ihr im Sommer mit Protektoren.Ich meine kurze Hose und dann Schienbeinschoner sieht ziemlich *******aus.
Ich wollte nämlich im Sommer meine Plattformpedalen abbauen und nicht solche "Killer " rananbauen.
Was macht ihr im Sommer, mit Schienbeinschützer oder andere Pedalen?
Habe nämlich schon öfters schlimme Erfahrungen damit gemacht.

Tschausen und bis denne Felix


----------



## Trialmatze (21. März 2002)

Na selbstverständlich bleiben die Schienbeinschoner dran!
Sicherheit geht vor. Außerdem gibt es auch Schoner die gut aussehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frufoor (21. März 2002)

Kann da nur zustimmen. 
Ich verzichte auch im Sommer nich auf Schienbeinschoner. Dann sehe ich lieber ******* damit aus (was sowieso relativ is), als daß ich mir die Schienbeine hinne mach! 
Design is so ne Sache, hab mal auf www.pirate-hamburg.de welche von Planet-X gesehen. Die hatten ein geiles Design. Sind nich so langweilig schwarz, wie der Standard so is.
Is allerdings Geschmacksache.....!

-frufoor-


----------



## tingeltangeltill (21. März 2002)

Also ich fahr nimmer ohne..........wozu hab ich se denn gekauft! 
Ich hab kein Bock mehr auf Wunden.......


Auch wenn es sau warm wird..........so schlimm find ich die Optik garnet.........nur die Kniepartie von meinen TSG is ä bissle mächtig....

mfg till

PS: Habt ihr ein Tipp, wie man auch die Waden schonen kann?


----------



## Reini (21. März 2002)

Also ich fahr auch jetzt nur mit kurzer Hose (geht bias ca 0°)

und ich finde das schaut auch nicht schlecht aus 
und außerdem mit fussbalschonern schaur noch doofer aus, doch auch die bringen nix weil hinten kein schutz ist..... 
und ohne schutz kannst nur ohne pedale fahren 

also mit fahren oder garnicht

greeez
ps.: i hab die schone vom roseversand und die kannst sogar ohne plastik einsatz fahren weil die sind auch so genung dick


----------



## trialelmi (21. März 2002)

ich fahr immer mit egal wie heiss oder kalt es ist


----------



## gonzo_trial (22. März 2002)

Also ich find die Optic genial, kurze Hose und Schienbeinschützer.

Hab zwar selber noch keine, da die nu mittlerweile seit 3 Monaten bestellt sind, aber hoffentlich diesen Monat noch.

Cioai
Ronny


----------



## LoonSky (22. März 2002)

Hy,

also ich fahr auch nie ohne Schoner, hab die auch von Roseversand, mit Wildleder. Dann sind meine Schuhe noch von Adidas auch aus Wildleder, und das sieht Genial aus. Ich hab noch eine alte schwarze Jeans von mir bis auf die Kniekehlen geschnitten dann sieht man das nicht, dass ich Schoner anhab.

Wer von euch kommt aus der Nähe von Koblenz?

Greetz, Tom


----------



## grandma (22. März 2002)

Kommt drauf an. Ich fahr oft ohne, da ich die letzten Monate so gut wie gar nicht mehr von den Pedalen abgerutscht bin. Ich weiss, ich sollte sie trotzdem dranmachen....

Aber erstens sehen die Dinger (wenn man die richtigen hat) mit kurzen Hosen cool aus.
Auf jeden Fall besser als perforierte Schienbeine.

Zweitens, wenn Dir wichtig ist, cool auszusehen, dann ist trial nicht der richtige Sport for dich.
Ist zumindest meine Meinung.
Denn wenn Du cool aussehen willst, dann fährst DU ohne Helm und das ist dämlich.
Du solltest in erster Linie auf Sicherheit achten, nicht auf Optik.

grandma


----------



## biketrialer (22. März 2002)

moin tom, wir (max und ich) sind zwar net aus koblenz aber aus der nähe von wiesbaden.....


----------



## THREE60 (31. März 2002)

Protectoren bleiben immer dran, egal was das Wetter macht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ray (31. März 2002)

dann bin ich wohl hier der einzige der ohne fährt?

mit dem 20" fand ich schienbeinprotektoren ganz sinnvoll aber irgendwie wollen sich die mtb kurbeln nichtmehr in mein schienbein fressen also hab ich die jetzt auch abgelegt


----------



## FallSoDeep (4. April 2002)

Protectoren sind wichtig!! immer ran damit!

Ostermontag habe ich bereut, dass ich Helm und Brustpanzer zu hause gelassen habe!!!
Habe im Wald einen Ruddy-Dax-Fahrer aufm hinterrad überholt und ausgelacht! danach bin ich sehr schnell (knapp 80km/h) in eine kurve, und hab den ast auffem weg zu spät gesehen!! bremsen kam nich in frage, den bunny hop hab ich nich geschafft. vorderrad kam knapp drüber, der rest nich.
hab mich mit bike eine büschung runter überschlagen

Material-Ergebnis : Zahnrad hin (wegen einem fels, der ausm boden guckte), verbogenes hinterrad , verzogene linke pedale

Körperliches Ergebnis :  Eine Platzwunde am hinterkopf (die heut schooon wieder aufgegangen iss), leichte gehirnerschütterung, linke hand zittert seid dem tag, linkes schienenbein iss blau und grün ... hab noch verdammt glück gehabt. 

Ich habe mein Bike morgen wieder!! Mit neuen Pedalen (brauchte eh andere) und hoffentlich geretteter Felge!!

Biker, nehmt Protectoren!!! Spart nicht am falschen Ende!!Wenn es drauf ankommt, habt ihr was zwischen Boden und Körper!!!!


----------



## Ray (4. April 2002)

bei einem netten sturz mit 80km/h ohne protektoren kann man von glück reden das man überlebt hat wenn man noch reden kann... ergo kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das Du 80 sachen drauf hattest.. außerdem sind 80sachen auf waldboden mit fetten reifen richtig schwer zu erreichen


aber trotzdem gute idee =) ich werde nächstens mit brustpanzer ein bisschen in unserer fußgängerzone auf dem brunnen rumtrialen


----------



## FallSoDeep (4. April 2002)

waren knapp 77km/h! war zur abwechselung mit tacho unterwegs!! 
kurz nach dem missglückten b-hop hab ich mit allen körperteilen und reifen gebremst, die ich hatte... 
fahre michelin wildgripper C4 (HOT).

passiert  mir sicher nich nochmal!


----------



## Ray (4. April 2002)

dann hast Du aber mächtig glück gehabt


----------



## tingeltangeltill (4. April 2002)

was hast denn du für Oberschenkel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FallSoDeep (4. April 2002)

keine dollen. fahre seid 4 jahren, versuch mich halt fit zu halten (trotz wampe)
bergrunter geht das!! ordentlich treten ...


----------



## dnM (19. Mai 2002)

welche schoner könnt ihr empfehlen (knie + schienbein)

möglichst gute preisleistung 
und wo am besten kaufen, local dealer oder im i-net

meine beine sehen zum kotzen auf, knie übelst kaput, schienbein auch und waden sowieso 
aber wade is nicht so schlimm das schmerzt nich so weil alles weich is


----------



## tingeltangeltill (19. Mai 2002)

nehm die TSG Knee/Sheen Guards. kauf se am besten bei www.dirtjump.de


also die jucken am Anfang aber das vergeht schnell........ich hab die schonmal nen ganzen Tach angehabt, weil ich zu faul war se auszuziehen und ich hab se nicht bemerkt.....

Ich bin da mit meiner Meinung nicht alleine......du kannst auch mal im Dual Dirt DH Forum nach Schonern suchen......da hab ich nach rat gefragt und da wurden mir die TSG an Herz gelegt.......

wenn de andere nimmst bin ich sauer!  

mfg till


----------



## mtb-trialer (19. Mai 2002)

isch mein auch das das ganz inordnung ausieht!
hab aber trotzdem keine weil ich mit meinen pins gar nicht mehr aprutsche!


----------



## tingeltangeltill (19. Mai 2002)

ich lach dann, wenn in deinem Schienbein ein 1:1 Abdruck deiner Pedale verewigt ist....


----------



## gonzo_trial (19. Mai 2002)

Die Teile jucken ja nur, weil sich die Beinbeharung irgendwie verdreht ... also abdamit 

Ronny


----------



## mtb-trialer (19. Mai 2002)

lach du nur!


----------



## Ray (19. Mai 2002)

Ich bin auch der Meinung das es mit einem 26" Bike so gut wie unmöglich ist sich die Pedale in die Schienbeine zu rammen, das Schaltwerk bremst die Kurbelumdrehung so enorm das sich die Kurbeln gar nicht schnell drehen können. Anders sieht es beim 20" aus da sollte man Schoner tragen.


----------



## gonzo_trial (19. Mai 2002)

Naja,
ich weiß nicht wie aber meine Schienbeine sehen schlimm aus 
Ich fahr ab und an Schienbeinschützer, jenachdem wie warms ... ist.

Naja, so Bährentatzen sind eh was anderes als Plattformpedale!

Ronny


----------



## dnM (19. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von OgerRay _
> *Ich bin auch der Meinung das es mit einem 26" Bike so gut wie unmöglich ist sich die Pedale in die Schienbeine zu rammen, das Schaltwerk bremst die Kurbelumdrehung so enorm das sich die Kurbeln gar nicht schnell drehen können. Anders sieht es beim 20" aus da sollte man Schoner tragen. *



meine beine sagen mir da aber was anderes  
entweder ich bin zu dumm oder es geht mit 26ern doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (19. Mai 2002)

So nen Schwachsinn!!!  
Ich muss dir zwar recht geben, dass die Kurbeln bei den 20"ern schnell durchdrehen können, aber was hat denn das damit zu tun?!  
Man rammt sich die Pedalen in's Schienenbein, weil man von den denen abrutscht oder so. Egal ob 20" oder 26". Es könnte vielleicht noch sein, dass bei nem 20"abrutscher ne Prellung hinzukommt, weil die Kurbeln zum Teil noch ne ganze Umdrehung machen können, aber sogar das kann dir bei 26" passieren!
Und diese Behauptung "Ich bin auch der Meinung das es mit einem 26" Bike so gut wie unmöglich ist sich die Pedale in die Schienbeine zu rammen" war wol doch eher ein Ausrutscher, oder? Du willst mir wol erzählen, dass du bisher nur wenige 26"Trialer gesehen hast, die krasse Narben am Schienenbein haben? 
Ich glaube, dass so fast "jeder" eine hübche Narbe am Schienenbein hat durch anfängliche Unkenntnis, aber sogar die Pros rutschen noch von den Pedalen ab, wobei ich sage "C'est la vie!"  Das gehört genauso zum Trial, wie Kratzer am bike!

Gruss
MATZE


----------



## Ray (19. Mai 2002)

Kann es sein das Du mit Deinen Schienbeinen auf den Pedalen liegst?

Ich hab auch ne Menge Narben aus meiner 20" Zeit und ich kann definitiv sagen das mit einem 26" fast nichts dergleichen passiert und ich rutsche auch oft von den Pedalen ab nur dreht sich die Kurbel nicht so schnell und weit um mein Schienbein zu verletzen...

Sicher gibts immer mal ne unglückliche Situation in der trotzdem was passiert aber das ist schon eher die Ausnahme


----------



## Jerry (19. Mai 2002)

Ich kann nur sagen, oftmals bin ich dankbar das es Knieschützer gibt! Auch wenn ich nur 26er fahr und da angeblich nicht so schlimmes passiert. Meine Erfahrungswerte sehen ganz anderst aus und das bestätigen mir meine Narben und auch die Rillen in dem Plastikeinsatz!

Fazit: "Tragt immer Schoner auch wenn es sch.. aussieht oder es total warm ist!"


Jerry


----------



## Reini (20. Mai 2002)

also ich find die schoner schauen in verbindung mit einer kurzen weiten hose doch echt gut aus... oder irre ich mich da ?

und ich fahr auch immer mit protektoren...
im winter erpsar ich mir die lange hose wenn ich zur halle fahr
und im sommer schwitz ich halt...aber das tu ich sowieso und dadurch ist es sowieso egal 

ausserdem mag ich nicht diese fragen von meinen klassenkameraden ob mich ein hund angefallen hat.
wobei das war noch zur zeit als ich mit den fußball schienbeinschonern gefahren bin und mir das pedal immer hinten drauf geknallt ist...

also schoner fahr ich den schienbeinschoner von rose...er war billig im vergleich zu den lizard skins und man kann sie ohne plastikeinsätzen fahren weil sehr dick sind und das bietet dann angenehmen tragekomfort (bis auf die schweißränder außen ) hinten haben sie auch sehr viel schutz.

reini

ps.: ich fahr die wellgo pedale und die sind sogar angefeilt und ich hab mir seit den schienbeinschonern KEINE neuen kratzer geholt


----------



## LoonSky (20. Mai 2002)

Haha! Ich hab überhaupt keine Naben, außer eine kleine. Ich bin schon seit Anfang an mit Schienbeinschonern gefahren! Hab auch die billigen von Rose. Hol mir aber demnächst nochmal die gleichen, da bei meinen schon der ganze Stoff aus den löschern quillt. )

Greetz,
Tom


----------



## tingeltangeltill (20. Mai 2002)

hi,


isch hab die von TSG (knie+schienbein), bloss hinten hab ich kein Schutz..........

habter mir da nen Tipp?


----------



## Reini (20. Mai 2002)

nimm die von rose 
da hast du hinten durch den verschluss 2mal 6mm neopren und des is schon genug


----------



## tingeltangeltill (20. Mai 2002)

welche genau habt ihr denn?


----------



## gonzo_trial (20. Mai 2002)

Ich fahre Fox teile

Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (20. Mai 2002)

fox? gibts da bilder von?


----------



## gonzo_trial (20. Mai 2002)

Hm wenns klappt dann da:
http://buckaroo.foxracing.com/FoxB2...=Knee+&++++++Elbow+Guards_39&product_id=29005

sind aba ganzschön teuer mit 51Euro aber auch bis hinten rum zu also eigentlich ganz in ordnung die Teile.

Ronny


----------



## jizza (20. Mai 2002)

Also ich kann euch nur raten mit schonern zu fahren!
Hätt ich heute keine drann gehabt, dann hätt ich heute ein paar saftige löcher in meinem schienbein hebat!

ich fahr zur zeit nohc mit fussballschonern und da hats heute gleich mal zwei plastestreben zerbrochen! also immer ran damit sonst könnt es sehr weh tun!

gruss jizza


----------



## djinges (2. Mai 2009)

Moin Leute... nachdem ich diesen Thread mit der Suchfunktion ausgegragen habe stelle ich mal die Empfehlungen in Sachen Schienenbeinschonder zusammen:

Schienbeinschoner:
    X-treme
    Teile ausm Motocross
     PlanetX
++ Roseversand, die billigen mit Neopren 
+   TSG- Knee/Sheen Guareds (- schützen nicht hinten)
     lizard skin

Leider scheint Rose die Neoprendinger nicht mehr zu haben, zumindest hab ich die nicht gefunden. Könnt Ihr einem Trialeinsteiger was empfehlen?


----------



## misanthropia (2. Mai 2009)

ich trage im Sommer auch weniger Schienbeinschoner bzw kommt darauf an, ob ich trainiere oder mich nur "wach" halte. Wenn das Routineaktionen sind, dann nehme ich meist keine mehr. Hängt aber unter anderem davon ab, wo ich fahre.
Ich benutze die Stoff- Protektoren von...661... glaube ich. Harte Schale für rutschende Stürze (Downhill) und weiche für Schläge (trial). 
Ohne jetzt jemandem zu Nahe treten zu wollen, aber: Einen Thread zu eröffnen, mit der Frage ob jemand anderes sich schützt, auch wenn das ******* aussieht, hat mich echt zum lachen gebracht. Alleine, dass man sich zwischen Schutz und Optik entscheiden will, sollte einem zu denken geben. Zum Glück sind das nur wenige aus unserer Szene.


----------



## siede. (2. Mai 2009)

welche Schoner sind eigentlich Preis/Leitung am besten?... Sollten das Bein auch gut "atmen" lassen.

Gibts sowas (bezogen auf das letztere) überhaupt?^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misanthropia (3. Mai 2009)

bis auf den Socken bin ich die TSG lange zeit gefahren. Waren recht angenehm zu tragen, allerdings hinten offen. Ich bevorzuge auch hinten geschlossene Schützer (661). Meine sind jetzt schon 3 Jahre alt und ich fahre sie weiterhin. Müssen halt regelmäßig in die Wäsche weil sie bestialisch stinken können. Belüftung kannst du aber vergessen.
Die sind sehr leicht. Ich habe noch o neal schützer aus hartplastik hier, die sind für trial aber eher untauglich, weil sie rutschen. Sie sind zu schwer für das gehopse. 661 bleiben auf der stelle, sind jetzt von der Form aber nicht die schönsten. gerade die Knie sind sehr wuchtig, die Schützer reichen aber bis zum knöchel und über das Knie. Kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (3. Mai 2009)

ich fahre keine Schienbeinschoner, dafür sehen meine Schienbeine auch dementsprechend aus... klaffende wunden, überall NUR narben.... und wenns denn Verheilt sind da halt hässliche naben und es fehlt ma n stück fleisch überm knochen, tja leude....


----------



## djinges (3. Mai 2009)

Dann meinst Du dies Schützer? Also erstmal nur Schienbein ohne Knieschutz? 

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/P...ds/SixSixOne-661-Veggie-Shin-2009::14468.html

Oder gibt es Teile die das Knie auch schützen und insgesamt komfortabler sind als Gefrickel aus Einzelteilen (unten und oben)?

Braucht man eigentlich einen Knieschützer nach Eurer Erfahrung?


----------



## misanthropia (3. Mai 2009)

klar gibt das auch zusmammen. Getrennte Schützer kann icvh nicht gebrauchen. such mal ruhig bisschen weiter. Wie bei Porsche haben alle Hersteller auch mehrere Modelle und es gibt auch andere Hersteller. 661 ist übrigens richtig.


----------



## djinges (3. Mai 2009)

Was haltet Ihr von diesem Modell? 

http://www.actionsports.de/Bekleidung/Protektoren/ProTec-Knie-Shin-Kombo-Hucker::18615.html

Eine Menge Protektoren gibt es sonst noch bei hibike - allerdings scheinen die mir alle sehr unbeweglich:

http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sess...c5a62165fe50d97be&method=m_catalog&nodeID=245

Bike-discount.de, trialmarkt.de und  roseversand.de haben ein sehr dünnes Sortiment an Protektoren.

Gibt's sonst noch einen Laden? Schätze bei meinem Händler um die Ecke gibts auch nur Sachen für Dirt und Downhill.

Die 661 Protektoren für Knie und Schienbein kann ich derzeit nirgends entdecken.


----------



## misanthropia (3. Mai 2009)

wenn dann entspricht doch der erste Link deinen vorstellungen oder nicht? du willst ja wetwas zusammenhängens haben, dementsprechend ist doch der zweite Link direkt unnötig.
Bestell dir die Schoner und gut ist, umtauschen geht immer. aber "unbewegliches Aussehen" auf einem Foto ist auch nen kriterium das ich persönlich nicht so gut finde


----------



## siede. (3. Mai 2009)

warum nicht einfach bei den Schienbeinschonern bleiben?... wozu noch Knieschoner? Unterarm, Ellenbogen, Rücken, Genick sind mindestens genauso gefährdet wie das Knie.

Ich meine, das sich eigentlich bei jeder Fahrt mal das Schienbein verletzt und da macht ein Protektor sinn.

Man sollte es einfach nicht übertreiben und wissen, wo die körperlichen Grenzen liegen. Wenn ich jetzt anfange würde, an jeder gefährdeten Stelle Protektoren anzulegen, würde ich aussehen wie der hier:


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (3. Mai 2009)

zu geil xD


----------



## djinges (3. Mai 2009)

Achso dann warst Du das neulich gar nicht


----------



## misanthropia (3. Mai 2009)

@ robocop: Schienbeinschoner sind quantitativ gesehen für mich der wichtigste Schutz und gefährdeter als Genick, Rücken oder Nase. Den Helm trage ich nur, weil da das "wichtigste" hintersteckt, sprich das größte Risiko im Falle eines Sturzes besteht. Wenn man jetzt ganz übertreiben will mit einer Aussage, dann sollte niemand mehr trial fahren. Man soll den Schutz schon sinnvoll anpassen. Insofern kann ich dir nicht ganz recht geben mit dem was du schreibst. Sinnvoll ist eine Unterhaltung über Knieschoner oder nur schienbein und nicht über Suspensorium und Gebisschutz.
Ich will Knieschoner haben, weil ich mit meinem Knie oft an den Vorbau schlage. Knie und Schienbeinschoner fnide ich panne. Kenne aber genug die anders glücklich sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## djinges (3. Mai 2009)

Tja Leute, damit habt Ihr mir schon ganz gut weitergeholfen... für mich reichen normalerweise Schienenbeinschonder... also werd ich wohl die 661 Veggie Shins kaufen. 

Wenn ich mir später immer öfter das Knie oder den kleinen Zeh lädiere... kann ich dort ja noch mehr Schutz nachbessern


----------



## locdog (4. Mai 2009)

rb desing. auch in sommer storen die nicht. dunner habe ich bis jetzt nicht gesehen


----------



## ecols (4. Mai 2009)

kermits lösung funktioniert sicherlich auch im sommer gut.. die lange hose sitzt immerhin nciht ganz so eng wie der standardneoprenshinguard..


----------



## KermitB4 (4. Mai 2009)

Richtig Ecols.

Ansonsten fahre ich im Sommer meine selbst nachbauten TSG-Schoner ohne Plastikschiene. Geht auch Top


----------



## djinges (4. Mai 2009)

Ja hab mir auch schonmal jeweils ne halbe spriteflasche an die Hose getaped


----------



## coaster (7. Juni 2009)

Hab mir mit meiner Industrienähmaschine meine eigenen Neopren Shins genäht. Matrial hatte ich von einem stark reduzerten Kindertaucheranzug. 10 Euro. Sind in etwa wie die ersten Hammer Schoner von 88, falls sich jemand daran erinnert. Wie Strümpfe halt. Ohne Klett. Und relativ dünnwandig. Leicht nicht so globig wie Khe oder Tsg. Wer kann mir einen guten aber nicht zu teuren Helm empfehlen? Und für die , die lieber ohne Schoner fahren: nehmt aus der Apotheke Duoderm Platten um eure Fleischwunden zu versorgen. Das sind spezielle Wundversorgungspflaster. Selbstklebend, neopreneartig, hautfarben bleiben Taelang drauf bilden dann eine Blase und beschleunigen die Wundheilung ohne Ende. Komme aus der Krankenpflege, arbeite täglich damit. Ist Gold wert.


----------



## Eisbein (7. Juni 2009)

coaster, danke für den tipp mit den pflastern.

Mal ne andere frage. ich suche recht kleine dünne schienbein schoner. Sollten max. die hälfte des schienbeins covern und ne plastik platte haben. Und richtig dünn und luftig sein. 

Felix hat solche dinger von tsg? die werden aber schon ewig nicht mehr hergestellt.


----------



## DerandereJan (7. Juni 2009)

FallSoDeep schrieb:


> Habe im Wald einen Ruddy-Dax-Fahrer aufm hinterrad überholt und ausgelacht! ... sehr schnell (knapp 80km/h) ... ast auffem weg ... ... bunny hop  nich geschafft...  mit bike eine büschung runter überschlagen...




sry fürs fleddern..... aber wenn ich sowas lese....... von mir hätteste beim rausklettern aus deinem Gebüsch noch schallendes Gelächter geerntet!!


----------



## Kurventräger (23. Juni 2009)

nur noch mit Schienbein/Knieschützer...bei JEDEM Wetter

nachdem ich 2mal an den Alupins mit meinem Schienbein hängengeblieben bin, kommt für mich nix mehr anderes in Frage.
Ja, mancher braucht 2mal Autsch um zu lernen

Helm und Handschuhe ist eh klar.
Wie steht Ihr zu Ellenbogenschützern??

LG Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (23. Juni 2009)

Kurventräger schrieb:


> nur noch mit Schienbein/Knieschützer...bei JEDEM Wetter
> 
> nachdem ich 2mal an den Alupins mit meinem Schienbein hängengeblieben bin, kommt für mich nix mehr anderes in Frage.
> Ja, mancher braucht 2mal Autsch um zu lernen
> ...



wenn du dich bewegen willst wie ein 80 jähriger tu dir ellenbogen schoner an.
vll. noch schienbein/knie kombi...


----------



## Katze (23. Juni 2009)

Kurventräger schrieb:


> Wie steht Ihr zu Ellenbogenschützern??
> 
> LG Uli



...brauchst du nicht! die ellenbogen waren bei mir noch nie im weg.

knieschützer sehen richtig sch...e aus! ertrage den schmerz, denn den sieht keiner!


----------



## cellgadis (23. Juni 2009)

ups


----------



## Narem (30. Juni 2009)

Hm, nach dem durchlesen hier werd ich mir wohl auch die 661 Veggie ziehen. SixSixOne-661-Veggie-Shin-2009
Denke mal ich kauf mir auch noch die Knie Teiler, kann ja nie schaden.

Wie ist es denn mit den grössen? M passt schon wenn man nicht gleich Robocop ist oder was meint ihr?


Gibts noch Tipps für Helme?  
Hat wieder mal eine bekloppt grosse Auswahl. Prinzipiell einfach n Dirt-BMX-Skate Helm nehm ich an. Gibt es da grosse Unterschiede?
Die von Bern find ich noch cool: Bern Baker Helm von Bike-Mailorder

lol, n Holzhelm  ^^

Danke für die Tipps.

Gruss


----------



## kamo-i (30. Juni 2009)

Viele Trialer fahren auch sowas in der Richtung hier - gerade im Sommer:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/i...147f69903f56a223afd6750ac9b1ece4&tfilter_id=B


----------



## Maxximum (1. Juli 2009)

ich hab fürn sommer nen normalen mtb-cc helm, der is gut belüftet sodass man nicht ganz so sehr schwitzt.
im winter fahr ich nen dirthelm, weil ich da keine helmmütze drunter tragen muss.
da bleibt der kopf schön warm^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DannyCalifornia (9. Juli 2012)

*ausgrab*

Hat hier jemand die Sixsixone Rhythm? Link

Suche eigentlich lediglich was, damit meine Schienbeine heil bleiben, also gegen Plattform-Pedal-Abdrücke  Einen richtigen Schoner brauch ich nicht, theoretisch würd mir ne Socke reichen, sofern die das Pedal davon abhält sich richtig ins Fleisch zu bohren. Viel wichtiger ist mir, dass die Dinger nich extrem warm sind und dass ich mich weiterhin bewegen kann (ich glaub so Plastik Protektoren würden mich zu sehr nerven, als dass ich sie nachher tatsächlich an hätte).

Jemand n Plan, ob die Rhythm was taugen? Oder hat vielleicht jemand was anderes passendes? Will da halt auch keine Unmengen an Geld ausgeben


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (9. Juli 2012)

Ich habe die Dinger schon in der Hand gehabt und würde mal behaupten, wenn du öfters mal abruschst wird das Teil nicht lange halten!
Die Schrauben der Pedale werden das Netz über dem Polster sehr schnell zerstören. Wenn es sich lediglich auf wenige Abruscher beschränkt, sind die okay.

Ich hatte am Anfang immer diese Variante, zwar von einer anderen Marke, aber die wären im gleichen Preissegment!
King Kong BMX - Shinpad Schienbeinprotektor
Das Schwitzen unter dem Protektor hielt sich in Grenzen.

Ansonsten etwas mehr an der Körperspannung arbeiten!


----------



## DannyCalifornia (9. Juli 2012)

Naja, bislang bin ich noch nie abgerutscht, aber da mein linkes Schienbein komplett tätowiert ist, will ichs auch nich unbedingt drauf ankommen lassen


----------



## To-bi-bo (9. Juli 2012)

Ich fahre, wenn es um das Lernen Neuer Sachen geht, gerne mit meinen 661 Veggie Shin Guards (2010).. Die sind nicht aus hartem Kunststoff, sondern etwas elastisch. Einem wird darunter natürlich auch warm, aber durch den Klett kann man sie auch schnell wieder abmachen!


----------



## DannyCalifornia (9. Juli 2012)

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich vorher erst gesehen hab, dass ich hier im Trial Forum bin, da ich den Thread über die Suchfunktion gefunden hab und es mir dabei garnicht aufgefallen war.

Also bei mir gehts nur um den AllMountain Bereich und mir is bislang noch kein Pedal so richtig ins Fleisch, nur so kleinere Abrutscher, die aber nicht schlimm waren. Allerdings sagen meine ganzen Bekannten (Clicki-) Fahrer bei jeder Gelegenheit, wenn sie meine Pedale sehen (Sixpack Icon), dass ich mich schonmal auf schöne fette Fleischwunden freuen soll, wenn ich weiterhin ohne Schoner fahr  Daher gehts mir nur um irgendwas zur Prävention, das aber möglichst luftig ist


----------



## Deleted 168372 (9. Juli 2012)

Der Rhythm Protektor von Sixsixone sieht ja nicht schlecht aus, vor allem fürn Sommer. Aber schützt sowas auch noch vor Brüchen? Also mir geht es weniger um Fleischwunden vom Pedal (was mir auch nur sehr selten passiert) sondern eher um verletzungen am Knie. Ich finde bei den Knien und beim Rücken sollte man nicht spaßen... Ich will aber auch nicht unbedingt mit so einem riesen Hartplastik Schienbein-Knie Schützer rumfahren, der sehr schwer ist, kacke aussieht und mich behindert. Da finde ich den Protektor von Sixsixone schon besser, kann mir aber nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass der vor Brüchen schützt?! Oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Stilli (12. Juli 2012)

ma so ne Frage in die Runde, kennt jemand oder jemand jemanen der diese Dinger fährt?

würd gern ma wissen wollen ob die was taugen...


http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/Protektoren-und-Helme/Knee-Shin-Guards/iXS-Hack-Series-Hardy-Schienbeinschoner-Andi-Wittmann-Series::20624%7B51%7D748.html


----------

